# Suuns6500k



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

So about to water my plants today,it is the beggining of week seven. Already Supplemented them 4 times with Beastie Bloomz. Should I start with Cha Ching already,I really want them to get fatter and get the most bud out of my small closet grow. Will they get larger with Cha Ching? Can anyone please help me get fatter buds,here are the pics of the crop 

View attachment 20150822_073427.jpg


View attachment 20150822_073431.jpg


View attachment 20150822_073401.jpg


View attachment 20150820_213516.jpg


View attachment 20150820_213523.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you should remove pic with the person in it. :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I think you should remove pic with the person in it. :48:



I was thinking that too.. but that was my second thought. First thought was ROTATE YOUR DAMN PICTURES lol!!!


----------



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

How do I delete the pic and that's how they came out,sorry. Can anyone give me an answer to my question?


----------



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

Really don't know how to rotate the pics,I'm very sorry about that and thanks for the advice on removing the pic&#55357;&#56841;Ignorant on my part and I'm not afraid to admit it. So anyone read my initial post heading with my question?


----------



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

Pashaw


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 22, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> So anyone read my initial post heading with my question?


 
there is a lot more we need to know about your grow in order to help much......... nutrients are just one piece of the puzzle....... temps..... lights...... strain...... growing medium can and do make a difference in your yield.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> there is a lot more we need to know about your grow in order to help much......... nutrients are just one piece of the puzzle....... temps..... lights...... strain...... growing medium can and do make a difference in your yield.


 
:yeahthat:   :48:  god this Grail got me twisted


----------



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

Nevermind,already got the answer from another site. This forum blows donkey ****,definitely can never find help here. Duece


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 22, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> Nevermind,already got the answer from another site. This forum blows donkey ****,definitely can never find help here. Duece


 

I think we helped you a lot. We got you to remove an upside down picture of yourself. Glad you found answers to your cha ching question. 

:bong:


----------



## suuns6500k (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 23, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> Nevermind,already got the answer from another site. This forum blows donkey ****,definitely can never find help here. Duece



Definitely not sure what you're muttering around here. Duece? 







Maybe you ment Deuce. Or even Douche?


----------



## Gooch (Aug 23, 2015)

I think this forum is amazing and full of knowledgeable people, If you can provide detailed information then you will get more then a simple answer of yes or no. no one can tell you whether cha ching will fatten your buds unless all other information is also known. The problem with your pictured being upside down is you had your camera upside down, whatever you took them with has the ability to rotate them


----------

